# IBS Audio Program now an App



## cookies4marilyn

Sorry I haven't been around much, as I am recovering from breast cancer, but wanted to share this with sufferers.

The IBS Audio Program which has helped sufferers so much, many from this support group over the last 15 years or so, and they are no longer here as they are better, is now a really cheap app!!!

Here is the info on it : SoundsLikeIBS.com and let me know if you have any questions... I have had IBS for years ...my story in the links below... And this really helps the brain-gut connection

Here's a comment from our founder...

"SoundsLikeIBS App has captured the essence of a treatment plan that has been benefiting IBS sufferers for many years. The protocol was developed by Michael Mahoney, a Clinical Hypnotherapist who is widely seen as an expert in this field. The app now makes this treatment more accessible and affordable for more individuals. It is a modern approach which has clearly helped many individuals over many years. We strongly recommend this innovative treatment option to our members."

Jeffrey Roberts, Founder
IBS Self Help and Support Group
www.ibsgroup.org


----------



## Knyttet

Thanks for posting this. I wish it would be available for android too. I'm thinking of trying the programme, but I'm very short of money due to not being able to work. So I have to think carefully about every purchase. But I feel the brain-gut approach is the way to go for me. I just feel a bit unclear about what this hypnosis programme involves. So is there one recording for 100 days or what?


----------



## cookies4marilyn

The IBS Audio Program as the SoundsLikeIBS.com app has several sessions divided into steps. You listen to different sessions over the course of 100 days with some days off in between. This is called the OPSIM system, Ongoing Progressive Session Induction Method which is highly effective in addressing symptoms including anxiety and brain gut aspects. Full explanation of the process can be found on the website, with many videos and info graphics! Let me know if you have any questions once you have looked it over. The cost of the app is very cheap considering what the same protocol would cost for in person therapy, plus no travel! All the best to you... An Android version is planned, but at this time I don't know the time frame for that. So alternatively, you could do the MP3 version found on HealthyAudio.com and there many be a sale,


----------



## Knyttet

thanks for your quick reply! I have my old iPhone still available, just charged it and checked that it worked. So maybe I should download the app on my iphone and listen to the recordings on that one. it's a lot cheaper than downloading the mp3 online. But is the content a lot shorter? Do I have a better chance of gaining the benefits of the programme if I download the whole thing online? Thanks again


----------



## cookies4marilyn

The content is the same, so no worries there!


----------



## Knyttet

That's awesome! Maybe I'll download the app then  I hope they will do the android version soon too.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

The SoundsLikeIBS.com app uses the same tested protocol that has been successful with IBS patients since 1998 after several years trials ... It includes informational videos as well as the IBS Companion which helps explain the embarrassing condition to others. A great value used in the privacy and comfort of your own home!


----------



## SteveE

This is cool to see this innovation Marilyn. I hope you are doing well.

Needless to say, I haven't been on the IBS Self Help site for a long time. I've been extremely super insanely crazy busy with both work and play. Either a flare-up or a virus this week put a temporary halt to all of that. Maybe this inexpensive and convenient approach to Mike's program will help me bounce back from this one.

I've been able to deal with my flare-ups better in recent years--I think due to regular exercise, but I'm not sure. I think the exercise has been a great path to the mind/body connection as well as an important stress reliever. It would be preferable to avoid flare-ups altogether, though.

It has been a particularly stressful time at work in recent months, but there does seem to be a tummy virus going around, so who knows why I feel the way I do this week?!


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hi Steve, nice to read your post. Still playing the saxophone?

Yeah, I hear ya... It is hard to know what is IBS, a virus or just a digestive glitch as everyone gets from time to time.
Do consider the SoundsLikeIBS app... It really helps with stress and anxiety as well as the motility symptoms of IBS, and it's really cheap with many informational videos and symptom rating index, etc. Hope you are doing better... I am now one year after my breast cancer,,, hanging in there. Al the best to you Steve, Take care!


----------



## kmurph42

Hi all - long time reader, first time poster. Thank you all for sharing your stories.

I am planning on completing the IBS Audio Program but just realized the app is not available in the United States? Has it ever been available outside the UK? I'd like to save a few dollars and use the app if possible.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hi - Have not been around for a long time, but wanted to provide an update to this topic -

Unfortunately, due to circumstances beyond Healthy Audio's control, the party that provided the SoundsLike IBS app was not reliable and so it is no longer available and has not been for quite a while. It was a lovely app, but never seemed to work properly and was a source of frustration.

However, an alternative to this are two versions of the IBS Audio Program in streamed formats - one is streamed in such a way that you receive your session in a scheduled manner, with the appropriate session given each day, and the other is the entire program streamed immediately where you have the option to follow the schedule manually. There is also an MP3 version.

Here are the links which I hope will be helpful for anyone looking for the program - and yes - it costs more than the app did, but there is also continued personal support if needed - and over 23 years in use - and available in other languages too.

All the Formats and languages for the IBS Audio Program 100:

https://www.healthyaudiohypnosis.com/collections/irritable-bowel-syndrome

For this version you get your first downloads, and in 24 hr intervals get your daily link sent to you, every day until the entire 100 days is completed.

https://www.healthyaudiohypnosis.com/collections/streamed-programs/products/ibs-audio-program-100-for-adults-streamed-version

For this version,

*Your files are available to stream immediately. **By choosing this version you will need to follow the recommended listening schedule manually. *

https://www.healthyaudiohypnosis.com/collections/streamed-programs/products/copy-of-ibs-treatment-system-for-adults-streamed-version-english-version

Hope this was helpful - all the best...


----------

